# Problem mit linker Shift- Taste



## derShiftTyp (10. November 2011)

Hey,

habe das Problem schon zu Hauf bei google gefunden, aber keine Antwort gefunden!

In Kürze: die linke Shift Taste geht (teilweise) nicht.

Länger: mittem im Windows 7 Betrieb verliert die linke Shift Taste komplett ihre Funktion. 


Raus- und reinstecken des USB Ports bringt nichts
Ändern des USB Ports, keine Veränderung
Hardware deinstallieren und wieder installieren ohne Erfolg
Tastatur am anderen PC, kein Problem
Andere Tastatur, das gleiche Problem
Shift Taste der Windows-Bildschirmtastatur geht ebenfalls nicht, was mich sehr ins Stutzen gebracht hat.
Von google empfohlene Tastenkürzel (Win + Shift; ALT + Shift; STRG + Shift) helfen nicht
Nach Neustart alles beim alten, bis Shift irgendwann wieder den Geilst aufgibt

Offensichtlich ist da irgendwas bei Windows nicht korrekt eingestellt, bzw. irgendwo liegt wohl ein Softwareproblem vor?!

Hat noch jemand Ideen, was ich versuchen könnte oder der Erfahrungsberichte mit mir teilen kann?

Liebe Grüße,
derShiftTyp


----------



## PC Heini (11. November 2011)

Grüss Dich und willkommen im Board

Ich weiss nicht, was Du schon alles im Netz zu dem Thea gefunden hast, aber wie sieht das ganze im abgesicherten Modus aus? Ist das eine ganz normale und einfache Tastatur oder was spezielles? Bestand das Problem schon immer?
Sonst halt mit ner anderen Tastatur weiterarbeiten.
Was zuletzt noch versucht werden kann, alle Chipsatz Treiber neu installieren oder ev. Win neu aufspielen. Aber ich denke, ne andere Tastatur ist einfacher 

Dies mal meine Idee

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Dr Dau (12. November 2011)

Hallo!

Hmm, demnach würde ich die Tastatur schonmal ausschliessen.
Die Bildschirmtastatur hast Du mit der Maus bedient? Dann kann es ja eigentlich auch nicht am Tastaturtreiber liegen.
Ich würde das Problem daher eher irgendwo in den Tiefen von Windows vermuten.
Mein Vorschlag wäre, sofern nicht vorhanden, ein weiteres (englisches) Gebietsschema mit dazugehörigem Tastaturlayout anzulegen.
Wenn das Shift-Problem wieder auftaucht, wechselst Du in das andere Gebietsschema und schaust was passiert.

Wenns was gebracht hat, würde ich das deutsche Tastaturlayout und Gebietsschema rausschmeissen, einen Neustart durchführen und das deutsche Tastaturlayout/Gebietsschema neu hinzufügen.
Und dann heisst es hoffen und abwarten.....
Denke aber daran dass beim englischen Tastaturlayout einigen Tasten anders angeordnet oder nicht vorhanden sind (ist ggf. besonders wichtig für die Passworteingabe nach dem Neustart..... nicht dass Du Dich selbst aussperrst ).

Wenn es nichts gebracht hat, würde ich es auch mit den Chipsatz-Treibern versuchen.
Aber mache vorher ein Backup.....

Und das letzte Mittel wäre es Windows komplett neu zu installieren. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

